# Dead cats fur



## Ka328 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello everyone, so my beautiful cat passed away 3 days ago and the vet offered me a lock of his fur which I accepted, I was wondering what would happen to it after time and if anyone had any tips on how to preserve it and make sure it looks the same,
Thanks


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't know how to preserve it but I have kept some of my cat's fur, rabbit's fur, and two of my cat's whiskers. I have had them for a year and they're still good.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

First, my deepest condolences on the passing of your cat.

I have fur from my beloved cat who died in 2007. It is in a ziplock bag and is still perfect. I don't think you need to do anything special except keep it in that bag.

Actually, I had some fur in a little leather bag that hung from my rearview mirror. The bag ultimately disintegrated but the fur inside was still OK. Mashed up a bit, but otherwise fine. Fur lasts a very long time, pretty much forever, as long as insects and damp don't get to it and it is not in the sun.


----------



## Ka328 (Dec 5, 2020)

Great thank you so much, I’ll make sure to keep it in the bag that it’s in currently and it should be fine  sorry for the loss of your cat aswell


----------

